# Easily the cutest picture of a wine glass I've ever taken..



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

It's cute because Admiral Sticky Buns was in it! 

AND IT HAS GECKOS ON IT!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG he's just too Cute:-D look at his wittle pink nose and his wittle paw on the glass and his wittle beady eyes, everything about this photo really is amazingly cute


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> OMG he's just too Cute:-D look at his wittle pink nose and his wittle paw on the glass and his wittle beady eyes, everything about this photo really is amazingly cute




thanks


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Cutieeee!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable !!!!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Hes sooooooooo cute, amazing picture by the way!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! So adorable!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So cute, I'm speechless. Or typeless...


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

That sure is!!! I found a pic on the net of a baby Chihuahua that was black and tan standing in a Guinness beer glass.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

isochronism said:


> That sure is!!! I found a pic on the net of a baby Chihuahua that was black and tan standing in a Guinness beer glass.


haha, I bet that was adorable!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CUUUUUTE!!! PPPPFfffffffffttt *dies from cuteness*


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

sidenote: If you search "Chihuahua" then click "images" it comes up. Back to Sticky Buns


----------

